# Photo upload test



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2011)

Testing photo upload.  I love photoshop!

View attachment 1479


View attachment 1479


/monthly_2011_01/JeffStayThirsty.jpg.4f8836035a5f23fc4ffedb8f73a9e71e.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2011)

Photo link test:


----------



## pete_t (Jan 23, 2011)

So can we upload photos or documents directly to the site?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2011)

You have always been able to but that is not the preferred method as it takes up space and bandwidth on the site.  It is less of a factor now but I will be keeping a closer eye on it.


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I can't get my photos to upload on the upload feature. Red button says to large. jpeg is 640x480. How can I either:

1. upload directly, or

2. resize piture to fit?

Sue, having a tech CRS moment.......:banghd


----------



## conarb (Jan 27, 2011)

Sue:

I'll teach you a trick, I've uploaded a picture of Packsaddle's bull, it's 1067 x 800, paste this code in to Go Advanced: {img}http://vagabonders-supreme.net/blog/2011/01/01-26-2011A_Copy.jpg{/img} (replace the { } symbols with [ ] symbols, I had to use the { } symbols or it would have given you the picture and not the BB Code. If you don't have a host, send them to me as an attachment and I'll host them for you, the site limits the size to keep their bandwidth costs down. Another thing you can do is downsize your images with a program like Photoshop, or a cheaper version, I think the best free one is Fastone Image Viewer, a lot or professionals use it, I use it to view images on one monitor before deciding which to put into Photoshop on another monitor.


----------



## conarb (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately Uncle Bobby is still using a 1960s cathode ray tube for his monitor, the way to keep him from screaming is to post a thumbnail to the larger picture, the code for this is {url=http://vagabonders-supreme.net/blog/2011/01/01-26-2011A_Copy.jpg}{img}http://www.dickseibert.com/bull.jpg{/img}{/url}


Tap to enlarge




​  http://vagabonders-supreme.net/blog/2011/01/01-26-2011A_Copy.jpg' rel="external nofollow">


----------



## TimNY (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe there is a way for vB to automatically resize pictures.. I wonder if that is an option now that it is a dedicated server?

For example, you upload a 1024x768 photo, vB will resize to 800x600 rather than giving the "Your photo is too large" message.  It might help the non-image-savvy.


----------

